# Main Courses



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

That looks disgusting but I bet it's tasty!


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Whoa, that's awesome. I might have to try this if I have my party!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i am sure that if i try that i will end up cleaning the bathroom after the dinner and maybe clean the front lawn too lolllll but i like to see what people can come up with for food that looks like something else


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Melissa, I can't thank you enough for posting this recipe. I was totally lacking ideas for what to serve as a main course at my party, and this will look perfect served in my animated Gemmy Uncle Fester Head Tray.
Thanks a million!
ps - the edible eyeball recipe looks promising, too.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

I remember seeing that online before and wondering if my guests would actually eat it. Really cool idea but I wouldn't want my more timid guests to go hungry


----------

